# Matching rod and reels?



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I've just bought a new reel, its a Shimano 4500 Baitrunner...(I know you think they're crap, Funda!) and I now want to match it with a suitable rod. Can anyone suggest one that suits this reel.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Good reel, nice waterproof drag.

To improve its overall waterproofing I pack out the two outer bearing wells with Inox reel grease as well as the gap around the anti-reverse switch. I also run a bit of grease around the reel body 'join' for good measure.

I'd put it with a Shimano Taipan Snapper rod (6kg-10kg) or, if you want to pay more dollars, a Wilson Live Fibre 6kg-8kg.

With 300 yds of 20lb Fireline on the spool it's hard to beat.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Have further thoughts on the subject.

I'd go for the Shimano Taipan Snapper 6kg-10kg. It's about $70.00 or $80.00 as I recall.

It's 7ft and has a solid glass tip. It'll cast a 15gm or 20gm slug a mile and will handle a 15kg-20kg tuna or mackerel.

That combo, in my opinion, is as close to the 'one rig does all' criteria for an offshore yak fishing outfit as you can get.

Footnote: The Shimano doesn't have the same 'grunt' as the Wilson but makes up for it with a superior casting ability and is half the price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

abercornmick said:


> I've just bought a new reel, its a Shimano 4500 Baitrunner...*(I know you think they're crap, Funda!)* and I now want to match it with a suitable rod. Can anyone suggest one that suits this reel.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually if I was ever going to "go back" to Shimano it would be the exact reel you mention, they are a good reel in my opinion 8)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

why do you not like Shimano Allan?

i love daiwas but dont mind the shimanos, have you had a few bad experiences with them?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

How much did you pay for that reel Abercornmick?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for that Floyd.

Your post was a true revelation.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> why do you not like Shimano Allan?
> 
> i love daiwas but dont mind the shimanos, have you had a few bad experiences with them?


Mate it's not that I dont like Shimano at all, I just prefer the Daiwa gear I use these days.


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for everyones input......I paid $127 for the reel and intend to use it for trolling and bait fishing, not lure casting. I have the smaller version 3500 and have been very happy with it over the years. Like Funda having a preference for Diawa, I have a preference for Shimano so have stuck with the brand.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Gotta say that I personally prefer a 7ft rod for this purpose. I prefer the extra length because you can work fish around the bow or stern of your kayak easier that I would think possible with a rod less than 6ft.

I personally use a Penn Powerstick as these rods are extremely suitable for this type of fishing and the local tackle shop has them at a very nice price.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

2.1m = 7ft


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Billybob said:


> 2.1m = 7ft


Mathematical genius :lol:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Classic tune!!!
Classic movie!!!
I just don't want to hear anyone saying 'drop 'dem pants...'


----------

